#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-10-04
 * dipankar is away: Away
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:00:06)
<lfaraone> manusheel_afk: I'll review Moon tomorrow, sorry, schedule's still craaazy.
<mukul> alsroot: Hi
<alsroot> mukul: hi
<mukul> alsroot: I am still working on bug 328 and am not able to figure out exactly where I need to add an alert in the gui.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 328 in baz "Race in reading directory / reading a file" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328
<alsroot> mukul: did you raise this question on sugar-devel@ w/ [DESIGN] tag, I mean there could be several options from popping up alert to mark fileless objects somehow in ui
<mukul> alsroot: No, Should I do that directly? But I think I should first atleast make up something and then ask for reviews
<alsroot> mukul: but the question is about what the proper fix is not how it might be coded
<alsroot> mukul: I mean some fixes are not obvious
<alsroot> especially UI visible
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-10-05
<dipankar> manusheel, hi sir
<manusheel> dipankar: Hi Dipankar.
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, I am at #sugar :)
<manusheel> dipankar: I am there too.
<manusheel> :-)
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-10-06
<manusheel> ishan: Check this http://pastebin.com/KTh829tB
<jelkner> dfarning, are you here?
<jelkner> has anyone seen dfarning?
<manusheel> jelkner: Hello.
<jelkner> manusheel, hi!
<manusheel> jelkner: David seems to be offline at this juncture. You can send him an e-mail.
<jelkner> Thanks, manusheel, I'm doing just that right now ;-)
<lfaraone> jelkner: unless the bug is directly related to something in the USR PPA or disk images, please file bugs against the specific packages in ubuntu
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Hii
<thangam_arun> dfarning, I am waiting for your reply for VM access to create USR for Tamil language
<thangam_arun> manusheel, Hii
<dfarning> thangam_arun, I don't understand how internationalization works.  Every time I look into it my head starts to swim:(
<dfarning> thangam_arun, I really can't be of much help
<dfarning> thangam_arun, do you understand how to create a language specif iso?
<thangam_arun> dfarning, We are as a team trying to promote Sugar with Ubuntu
<thangam_arun> Ya, i have done customization for ubuntu-10.04 using UCK tool
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Here people in Tamil Nadu part of India speaks Tamil as the Mother tonque. So inorder reach them we need regional language support
<dfarning> thangam_arun, hmm so you can just take a ubuntu iso and respin it with language support using UCK?
 * dfarning installs UCK
<thangam_arun> dfarning, i am not sure will that help
<thangam_arun> dfarning, i have not tried yet
<dfarning> thangam_arun, ok, do you know if sugar has been translated to tamil?
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Manusheel  form seeta team refered to approach for this work
<thangam_arun> dfarning, I am the Tamil language admin for sugarlabs projects
<thangam_arun> dfarning, I have done the translation. Its 100%
<dfarning> thangam_arun, awesome.  That is 95% of the work!
<thangam_arun> dfarning, yes :-)
<dfarning> Ian_Daniher, do you know how to make a language specific spin?
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Refer this link also:  http://translate.sugarlabs.org/ta/
<dfarning> thangam_arun, what is the iso code for tamil?
<thangam_arun> dfarning, You mean Locale ??
<thangam_arun> ta_IN is the locale code for Tamil
<dfarning> thangam_arun, yes(i think) the two letter code for the lang.
<dfarning> thangam_arun, thanks
<thangam_arun> dfarning, YEs
<dfarning> thangam_arun, ok it looks like the ta .po files are correctly migrating from pootle to git.... see http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/sugar/repos/mainline/trees/master/po
<thangam_arun> dfarning, oh good
<dfarning> thangam_arun, what happens if you install sugar on maverick and switch your local to ta?
<dfarning> thangam_arun, one thing I dont understan is that the version of sugar on maverick is .88 and I don't know if pootle applied your recent translations to that version or to .90(the most recent version.
<thangam_arun> dfarning, I have no Tamil Language option in the "USR-i386-20100907.iso" image
<thangam_arun> in .90 version the updates will be there
<dfarning> thangam_arun, I am going to try to use UCK to add tamil to the iso as a debugging step.
<thangam_arun> dfarning, okay
<dfarning> thangam_arun, it looks like the UCK method is working.... But I cant read tamil well enough to read the menus.
<dfarning> thangam_arun, would you mind 1) downloading the latestest usr iso 2) using UCK to modify the usr iso to set tamil as the default lang and 3) test the modified iso.
<dfarning> thangam_arun, if that works, I will modify the standard USR build process to make a tamil based iso by default.
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Sure
<thangam_arun> dfarning, I will that by tmw and will update you the status :-)
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Also i am willing to take part in USR creation. Would like to contribute for the same
<dfarning> thangam_arun, if that doesn't work we will have to create an iso of sugar .90 on maverick.
<dfarning> thangam_arun, are you familar with shell scripting?
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Yes i am Linux Sys admin
<dfarning> thangam_arun, nice!
<thangam_arun> dfarning, i  use Linux as my Desktop/Server :-)
<dfarning> thangam_arun, nice.  The build script is pretty straight forward.... but it contains a lot of magic and is pretty brittle.  So we can't run it automatically.  would you be interested in running builds?
<thangam_arun> Yes, I will be happy in doing this work
<dfarning> thangam_arun, NIICE. Can you send me you ssh key so I can give you access to the build machine?
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Sure
<dfarning> thangam_arun, are you familar with the basic concepts of building a ubuntu live CD?
<thangam_arun> dfarning, i will send through mail. is that okay?
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Yes
<dfarning> thangam_arun, yes dfarning@gmail.com
<thangam_arun> dfarning, okay i will send in 15 minutes.
<thangam_arun> dfarning, i am taking my dinner right now. :-)
<dfarning> thangam_arun, I m going to lunch too.  I'll be back in about an hour.
<thangam_arun> dfarning, oh ok
<mukul> alsroot: Around?
<alsroot> mukul: yup
<mukul> alsroot: I intend to make some change in logging.py and give a bolean value to a new variable. Then using the bolean value I want add an alert. Can you tell me which file should I use for add the alert function?
<alsroot> mukul: do you mean popping up an alert from logging.py?
<mukul> Yes
<mukul> alsroot: But I guess that can't be done directly. It doesn't have the GUI functions.
<alsroot> mukul: that will be misusing of logging.py, it is only for non-gui stuff, you need to popup alerts from more high level
<mukul> alsroot: Yes. I'll just create a new variable in logging.py which then would be used for popping up an alert. The problem is in which gui file should I use the variable and popup the alert.
<thangam_arun> dfarning, i am back
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Also sent a mail to your gmail with public ssh key
<alsroot> mukul: could you explain what use case you mean (with such variable in logging.py)
<mukul> alsroot: This is what I intend to do. whenever a function logging.error or logging.warn or logging.warning or logging.exception is called. I want it to display an alert saying "The requested operation could not be performed. Please check the logviewer activity for more details.". All this is with reference to the bug#2063. Am I on the right track?
<mukul> alsroot: This is what I made out of the conversation between bernie and eben.
<alsroot> mukul: well dunno about the way you've chosen, for me this feature smells bad -- for me, using something like bug report is more useful -- anyway about your Q about an alert, this exactly what don't like in this bug :)
<alsroot> s/what/what I/
<alsroot> any method I can imagine sounds ugly
<mukul> alsroot: Ok. I agree this might not be the ideal way.
<alsroot> mukul: I meant the your way, but this feature itself
<alsroot> s/your/not your/
<mukul> alsroot: However, wish if you could suggest a gui file which I could use to popup an alert.
<alsroot> mukul: alrert classes are in sugar-toolkit/src/sugar/graphic/alert.py
<alsroot> mukul: for the place alert might be popped up, well maybe from journal
<mukul> alsroot: Yes but there alerts are defined. I need a GUI file as was (journalactivity.py) where in I could add an alert.
<alsroot> s/might be/only/
<alsroot> mukul: sugar/src/jarabe/journal
<alsroot> JournalActivity is the main class
<mukul> alsroot: One more question, when it is written import logging... which file is being imported. I mean there are multiple copies of logging.py with different paths. How do I ensure it is being imported from the one I am making changes in?
<alsroot> mukul: python uses PYTHONPATH envar + standard paths
<alsroot> ..including current one
<thangam_arun>  dfarning, Did you receive my mail ??
<mukul> alsroot: journalactivity.py imports logging. I have introduced the a new variable at the logging.py. But when I use the variable using logging.CHECK_ALERT , the log says " The module object has no attribute CHECK_ALERT". There are 4 logging.py file in sugar-jhbuild. Any ideas how to resolve this?
<alsroot> mukul: btw you shouldn't override standard "logging" import, the right way is creating new module and use it instead of standard one
<alsroot> mukul: better to avoid name clashing
<thangam_arun>  dfarning_, Did you receive my mail ??
<dfarning_> thangam_arun,   yes, I just got back from lunch and my bike ride.
<thangam_arun>  dfarning_, oh great
<thangam_arun>  dfarning_, oh great
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, did modifing the USR iso with UCK work?
<thangam_arun>  dfarning_, Not yet. I have to dwonload the latest ISO. I will do it my tmw
<thangam_arun> s/my/by/
<dfarning_> thangam_arun,  Great.  what username should I use for your account on usr.sugarlabs.org?
<thangam_arun> thangam.arunx
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, can you ssh thangam.arunx@usr.sugarlabs.org
<thangam_arun> dfarning, i will do that now
<thangam_arun> dfarning, I just logged in
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, can you sudo?
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Yes, i can
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, great you will need to sudo to do a build.
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Oh okay
<dfarning_> all of the build stuff is in my home dir under the usr dir.  can you copy that dir to your home dir, change the chown to your account and try to run a build?
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, 'sudo ./usr-scratch.sh all i386' is the incantation to run a build.
<thangam_arun> sure sure
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, I think user-scratch is pretty straight forward for a sysadmin with a knowledge of customzation.
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Yes,  should be
<thangam_arun> dfarning, i have to copy the "usr" dir or "usr-scratch.sh" file alone ??
<thangam_arun> dfarning, the build folder is 4.8GB size
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, you need usr-scratch and template/
<thangam_arun> dfarning, ok fine
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, but the script might die. becuase of missing dir that you will have to add by hand.... or better yet have the script create the dirs as necessary
<thangam_arun> oh ok
<thangam_arun> dfarning,thse dir's build/  logs/  output/ ??
<thangam_arun> s/thse/these
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, I just deleted the contents of build. so yo can copy the whole usr dir.
<thangam_arun> dfarning, oh ok
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, to reduce network load I cache everything between builds
<thangam_arun> dfarning, ok
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, build/ contains the chroot and image for a build of each arch
<dfarning_> output/ contains the isos
<dfarning_> logs/ contain the build logs
<thangam_arun> dfarning, All right
<dfarning_> tempplate/ contains some file to prime the process.
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, I think there are about 25G free on the harddrive so space is not too much of an issue
<thangam_arun> dfarning, ok ok
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Sugar-88 is not yet added to ubuntu maverick repo ??
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Some of the packages were need to be added in order to have suagr-0.88  or ??
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, everything should be coming from maverick universe.
<thangam_arun> dfarning, In the script the default version is suagr-0.86
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, where? sugar is install in line 134
<thangam_arun> yes in 135
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, line 135 installs a group of activites
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, core is installed in 134.
<thangam_arun> bernie, oh ok. then the versio is 0.88 or 0.86 ?
<thangam_arun> dfarning, oh ok. then the versio is 0.88 or 0.86 ?
<thangam_arun> s/versio/version
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, actually as your first change to the script you can delete line 135.  all of the activites are now included as part of usr-meta
<dfarning_> thangam_arun,  it is .88.  there are a couple of activities name sugar-*activity-0.86 this is just a quirk that mean that activity only runs on ).86 or later.
<thangam_arun> dfarning, ok fine
<thangam_arun> dfarning, i will do that
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, there was an api change between .84 and .86 which broke a bunch of activities
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Okay
<dfarning_> thangam_arun,  sugar-ubuntu-remix is the equivlent of installing ubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-netbook
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Fine, What else got added if you use "sugar-ubuntu-remix" other then "ubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-netbook" ??
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, it contain the entire distro stack.  the casper, prober,ubiquity... stuff is for the live cd and installer
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Oh okay
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, sugar-ubuntu-remix is auto generated from a seed file
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, see http://usr.sugarlabs.org/seeds/ubuntu-sugar-remix.maverick/ubuntu-sugar-remix
<thangam_arun> dfarning, yes
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, most of it is a very standard ubuntu install there are a couple of sugar specif stuff in the last 20 lines (or so)
<thangam_arun> dfarning, ok
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, we have removed a couple of things to save space.
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, the usr seed file is a very slightly modified from the seed file used by ubuntu-netbook
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Okay
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, this means that usr will run on every machine on which ubuntu runs:)
<thangam_arun> dfarning, got  it
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, the use of the -meta, -setting, and other seed files is a bit convoluted.  The goal was for the build system to exactly match the upstream ubuntu build process.
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, this will allow us to add USR to the upstream ubuntu build farm with little modification.
<thangam_arun> dfarning, to avoid the build breakups ?
<thangam_arun> dfarning, thats good
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, my goal is for USR to be a 'community supported distro' for 11.04 and a 'canonical supported distro' by 11.10
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, 11.10 will be a LTS release:)
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Okay
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Here in India its 2 am now :-)
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, time for bed:)  ping me tomorrow with any more questions.
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Sure
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Thanks a lot for your kind support
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Gud night
<dfarning_> thangam_arun, good night. I hope we can be of use to you.
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Yes Really :-)
<thangam_arun> dfarning,See you tmw
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-10-07
<satellit_> dfarning: is there a command to start the install to hard disk utility when booted from a live CD of Ubuntu 10.04?
<dfarning> satellit_, I must confess I know almost nothing about installing ubuntu.  i have been trying to touch as little as possible below the sugar level.   With the exception of (sugar) the top 2% of the stack USR _is_ is exactly the same as ubuntu-netbook.  anything that applies to ubuntu netbook should apply to USR
<satellit_> defarning : Thanks.... any idea when you will update USR again?
<satellit_> dfarning: sorry  sp
<dfarning> satellit_, I am hoping that thangam takes over as build master tomorrow. he seems very sharrp.
<satellit_> yes  I noticed him today on IRC....
<dfarning> satellit_, if not, i'll do a build as soon as the new usr-meta hits the repos. it includes sugar-firefox-activity
<satellit_> that would be great.....thanks for all of your work.....
 * satellit_ get a chance to try the Virtual box VM of USR?  http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Emulator_image_files#VirtualBox  I saw that one of Tabs PC wizards looke at it...
<satellit_> [olpc-nz] [Testing] Testing Summary: Auckland - 2 October 2010   tom parker
<dfarning> satellit_, you are welcome.  It is inspiring to see what people are doing with it.  I haven't don any work with virtual box lately.... most of my time is spent doing administrative stuff necessary to start a business.
<anubhav> alsroot: hi
<alsroot> anubhav: hi
<anubhav> alsroot: working on the bug #2164
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 2164 in launchpad-foundations "Login form should ask for e-mail address only once" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2164
<alsroot> anubhav: btw shan is also working on it
<alsroot> anubhav: afaik he has some progress
<anubhav> alsroot: actually can you tell me the function of the function _check_for_bundles()  in journalactivity file
<anubhav> alsroot: b/w shan is also here he is asking the same problem he has some problem with is irc client
<alsroot> anubhav: you don't need _check_for_bundles from journalactivity, if I got the problem right, it is about downgrading from journal, having it in common would be problematic (we don't have a window to dispaly an alert in all cases)
<alsroot> anubhav: look into misc.resume()
<anubhav> alsroot: hi shan here, :) . yes i had a look at misc.resume. i am able to introcude an alert popup for the user at the journal activity when a previous version of the .xo is clicked for installing
<anubhav> introduce*
<anubhav> i am able to stop installation of any previous activity.
<alsroot> anubhav: you have a method (misc.resume) that raises an exception (AlreadyInstalledException), so you can wrap it to try block in journal to popup an alert
<anubhav> yes, we did that.
<alsroot> anubhav: whats the issue then?
<anubhav> alsroot: now in the alert, we have two option 1. ' ok ' ( for installing previous version ) 2. ' cancel '
<alsroot> anubhav: sound good
<anubhav> alsroot: now resonse should come on clicking ok what should be done
<anubhav> alsroot: on clicking ok previous .xo should get installed and the newer version ( which is already installed ) should be uninstalled. How should this be achieved?
<alsroot> anubhav: you can pass a flag to BundleRegistry.install to force it to not raise AlreadyInstalledException
<alsroot> anubhav: see install's sources, it also uninstalls bundles
<anubhav> alsroot: no thats fine the problem is how to pass a flag as bundle registry can not import journalactivity
<alsroot> anubhav: but for what reason you need journalactivity in registry? just add eg "force" argument to install()
<anubhav> alsroot: if we give an argument inn install where from it is called!. it is called from misc and not from journlaactivity
<anubhav> alsroot: there fore taking a hint from check for bundles function hfow to call it from journalactivity
<anubhav> alsroot: *how
<alsroot> anubhav: install<->resume<->journal, the first call will not pass force (raise an exception), the second call (from alert) will pass Treu for flag
<alsroot> anubhav: even shorter, install<->resume, resume is a part of journal, so popiping up an alert from it is fine
<anubhav> alsroot: ok trying..
<mukul> alsroot: hi
<alsroot> mukul: hi
<mukul> alsroot: Can you give me some idea about what is the role of logging.py located at pylint/checkers?
<alsroot> mukul: pylint/checkers? whats the project you mean?
<mukul> alsroot: I am talking about sugar only.
<alsroot> mukul: but I can't find "pylint" in sugar project sources
<alsroot> .."pylint" directory
<alsroot> and logging.py as well
<mukul> ~/sugar-jhbuild/install/lib/python2.6/site-packages/pylint/checkers
<alsroot> mukul: no ideas, it is not sugar sources, looke like files generated by jhbuild/something-else
<alsroot> mukul: hmm, it is pylint sources not sugar
<mukul> alsroot: The approach that I had suggested yesterday to bug: 2063 doesn't seem to work well as it was based on making changes in the logging file itself. Could you suggest any of the less uglier methods :P ?
<alsroot> mukul: I'm afraid any proper fix would be too invasive...
<alsroot> mukul: what about raising this issue on sugar-devel@?
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-10-08
<satellit_> dfarning: I like latest USR w/ firefox......
<satellit_> is cp: software updates working?
<dfarning> satellit_, not yet. that is a major change.  In the mean time I think we will just delete the updater in the control panel.
<satellit_> ok
<satellit_> I still get a pop up for firefox on exit saying it would not start...but It does...(old behavior)
<satellit_> I am installing to VM workstation now (w/updates)
<dfarning> satellit_, hmm does that happen when firefox exits?  Firefox used to give that warning in ubuntu.
<satellit_> still seems to. that was on CD with updates in install may be different...
 * satellit_ that popup always was there...is in .xo on soas-v3 and v4 also
<satellit_> it may be a timing issue as firefox takes a while to load
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-10-09
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Hii
<thangam_arun> dfarning, are you there ??
<satellit_> Ian_Daniher: is there a install to HD option for Maple-syrup? I keep trying ubiquity but it will not launch....
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-10-10
<shan> mukul: there?
<lfaraone> manusheel: in the future, it would be better if the individuals whose work is being reviewed were the ones to request the review.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Sure, absolutely. I want that too.
<manusheel> shan12: Aleksey gave neat reviews on your patch. Please try and arrive at a good conclusion on it today.
<shan12> manusheel, okay
